# supercharged 240SX?



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i have a 91 240SX and MUST HAVE BOOST!!! thing is, i don't want to just slap an SR20 in and lose 400cc of displacement or the iron block. i've seen a few turbo kits for the KA24DE, but they're all pretty expensive and they all use the old T04B. i wouldn't mind if it were a T04E or X, but i'd really like to try putting a vortech centrifugal supercharger with an intercooleron it. i love the torque and throttle response it has now and would like to improve on its strong points instead of trying to change its personality altogether. it would also offer better control for drifting and be less conspicuous during emissions inspection. has anyone ever heard of something like this being done? any suggestions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if changing from the T04B to a T04E isn't that big of a deal.................................................................a supercharger just wouldn't bring out the potential of the ka24......................I don't know if it's been done or not.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

turbos have way more potentional for power on either engines. but it all depends on the application you want.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

its not the overall power potential of the T04B that bothers me, its just an old design (center-entry turbine instead of tangential, thrust bearings instead of ball bearings, etc.) whose strong point is not fast spool-up. i've heard its not too bad on such a large engine, but vortech superchargers are (claimed) to be good for over 20psi, much more than i need, and wouldn't have any turbo lag. besides that, they cost about $1800 vs $3800 for the turbo kit. while i am not ruling out a turbo altogether, i just like to be different and vortech SC's offer a lot of pro's without too many con's.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I run with an "e' in my car. It's dual ball bearing and spool-up is tremendous...and talk about pull. It's a great combination that works for my front wheel drive set-up though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you really think in the long run MAKING a supercharger work on your car will be cheaper.....better make sure you're getting everything you need.

Just think of it this way, it's a turbo, and brand new, with warranty. if you don't like the 'b' save your money and get an 'e' and be even happier.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

it isn't really that much about the price. i like what the vortech SC's have to offer. no lag, great torque, compact/light weight (1/2 a comparable turbo), no exhaust backpressure, intercoolability, 25psi/575hp claimed max boost/power, originality, etc. sure, it'll end up costing as much as a turbo kit and probably won't make any more power, but a T4 won't reach full boost until AT LEAST 6000rpm, only 500 (1000 w/ new ECU) below redline. the SC will be at full boost from under 3000rpm to redline. plus it'll have much crisper throttle response since it's directly attached to the engine. this is very useful when drifting or road racing (no, i don't mean street racing).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WHAT???? You're trying to tell me a T4 won't reach max boost till 6000rpm???? WHO TOLD YOU THAT??? That is completely incorrect..........


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

either way its not going to reach full boost nearly as soon as the supercharger.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can tell me exactly what mods you have to do to get 500whp on the s/c and tell me the cost, I bet you it's half as much to do it with turbo.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

bizzyb is correct,the t4 is made for 800hp+ applications and with the the modifications that he's talkin about full boost at 6000 is about right...ive held a t4 in my hands and watched it spool. a t4 on the ka24 is tight but a hybrid t3/t4 would be far more efficient throughout a much wider powerband


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no way a T4 can get you 800whp. Thats why there are T66s, T72s, and T88s man.....................


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

IMO turbo is the way to go. 

turbo pros:
-easily adjustable boost levels via boost controller
-isnt a parasitic load on the engine
-u can drive around without boosting if u want and still get good gas mileage
-easier to fabricate a turbo system....especially on a KA engine bay, theres so much room!
-lots of power available

turbo cons:
-lag, but u dont need a T4 for big whp

IMO, swapping out pulleys for different levels of boost is a PITA  and the vortech units arent that small or lightweight.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

turbotommy said:


> *but a hybrid t3/t4 would be far more efficient throughout a much wider powerband *


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

so you're saying to but a kit that comes with a T4 and swap it for a smaller turbo? sound a little silly to me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, buy a manifold, and your very own T3/T04e turbo, and put together the kit yourself


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That would still probably cost as much as putting on a supercharger.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, of course it will dude, but the fact is, you'll be able to get FAR more power out of the turbo for FAR less than a supercharger application.

there's a reason why most small cars are turbo'd. Superchargers drain power from teh system in spool..........etc.


----------

